# [SOLVED] unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereferen

## frank9999

Hallo,

ich habe ein sehr unschönes Problem, wo ich nicht sehe wo ich ansetzen kann:

```

Mai 15 12:44:29 newgen dbus-daemon[4307]: dbus[4307]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service': Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000090

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: IP: [<ffffffff81712213>] iommu_no_mapping+0x13/0x110

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: PGD 0 

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: Modules linked in: bnep rc_su3000 ts2020 ds3000 btusb bluetooth 6lowpan_iphc rfkill joydev dvb_usb_dw2102 dvb_usb dvb_core rc_core xpad snd_hda_codec_hdmi x86_pkg_temp_thermal intel_powerclamp coretemp kvm_intel 

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  uhci_hcd aic94xx usbhid libsas lpfc crc_t10dif crct10dif_common qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 DAC960 cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc 

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: CPU: 4 PID: 5726 Comm: chrome Tainted: P           O 3.14.4-gentoo #1

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: Hardware name: System manufacturer System Product Name/P8B WS, BIOS 2106 07/16/2012

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: task: ffff8807694a5050 ti: ffff8800cbcd6000 task.ti: ffff8800cbcd6000

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff81712213>]  [<ffffffff81712213>] iommu_no_mapping+0x13/0x110

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8800cbcd7c38  EFLAGS: 00010282

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: RAX: 0000000774198000 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 0000000000000000

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: ffff8807a0827a48 RDI: 0000000000000000

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: RBP: ffff8800cbcd7c48 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 000000076f4cc000

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: R10: ffffffff81712310 R11: 000077ff80000000 R12: ffff8807a0827a48

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: R13: 000077ff80000000 R14: ffff8807a0827a30 R15: ffff88078f6b0700

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: FS:  00007f9cad7d7900(0000) GS:ffff88081ed00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: CR2: 0000000000000090 CR3: 00000000019f6000 CR4: 00000000000407e0

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: Stack:

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  0000000000000000 ffff8807a0827a48 ffff8800cbcd7c98 ffffffff81712337

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  0000000000000000 ffff880080000000 0000000000000020 0000000000000000

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  ffffea0000000000 000077ff80000000 ffff8807a0827a30 ffff88078f6b0700

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: Call Trace:

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff81712337>] intel_unmap_sg+0x27/0x130

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffffa0d4f2c2>] nv_free_system_pages+0xd2/0x440 [nvidia]

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffffa0d485cd>] nv_free_pages+0xcd/0xe0 [nvidia]

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff810fc1ad>] ? up+0x2d/0x50

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffffa0d48905>] nvidia_close+0x325/0x430 [nvidia]

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffffa0d5240f>] nvidia_frontend_close+0x4f/0xa0 [nvidia]

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff8119acda>] __fput+0xaa/0x240

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff8119aeb9>] ____fput+0x9/0x10

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff810e0365>] task_work_run+0xb5/0xd0

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff810c62a7>] do_exit+0x297/0xa10

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff81143ebe>] ? __secure_computing+0xbe/0x230

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff810c6b34>] do_group_exit+0x44/0x100

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff810c6c02>] SyS_exit_group+0x12/0x20

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  [<ffffffff817deec7>] tracesys+0xdd/0xe2

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: Code: 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 41 bc f4 ff ff ff e9 28 ff ff ff 0f 0b 0f 1f 00 55 48 89 e5 48 83 ec 10 48 89 5d f0 48 89 fb 4c 89 65 f8 <48> 81 bf 90 00 00 00 a0 f1 a3 81 0f 85 c4 00 00 00 48 8b 87 08 

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: RIP  [<ffffffff81712213>] iommu_no_mapping+0x13/0x110

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel:  RSP <ffff8800cbcd7c38>

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: CR2: 0000000000000090

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: ---[ end trace a0e6a032ce8f8aae ]---

Mai 15 12:44:40 newgen kernel: Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

Mai 15 12:46:23 newgen ntfs-3g[5394]: Unmounting /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 ()

Mai 15 12:46:29 newgen dbus-daemon[4307]: dbus[4307]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service'

Mai 15 12:46:29 newgen dbus[4307]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service'

Mai 15 12:46:29 newgen dbus[4307]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service': Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

Mai 15 12:46:29 newgen dbus-daemon[4307]: dbus[4307]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service': Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

Mai 15 12:48:03 newgen shutdown[7809]: shutting down for system reboot

Mai 15 12:48:03 newgen systemd[1]: Starting /dev/initctl Compatibility Daemon...

Mai 15 12:48:03 newgen systemd[1]: Started /dev/initctl Compatibility Daemon.

Mai 15 12:48:03 newgen systemd-initctl[7811]: Received environment initctl request. This is not implemented in systemd.

-- Reboot --

Mai 15 12:49:43 newgen systemd-journal[2780]: Runtime journal is using 3.5M (max 1.5G, leaving 2.3G of free 15.7G, current limit 1.5G).

Mai 15 12:49:43 newgen systemd-journal[2780]: Runtime journal is using 3.5M (max 1.5G, leaving 2.3G of free 15.7G, current limit 1.5G).

Mai 15 12:49:43 newgen systemd-journal[2780]: Missed 610 kernel messages

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.14.4-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.4-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E31275_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    33047096 total,  26390424 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 May 2014 07:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.6-r1, 3.3.5

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo steam-overlay lokal

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/steam /usr/local/portage"

USE="X a52 aac aacs acl acpi alsa amd64 amrenc avx berkdb bluetooth bluray branding btrfs bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cec chroma chromaprint clamav cli clucene corefonts cracklib crypt cryptsetup css cups cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dmraid dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr ebook emboss encode epub exif faac faad fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fontforge fortran fuse gdbm gif gimp gpg gphoto2 gpm gtk gudev iconv id3tag idn inotify ipv6 iscsi jfs jpeg jpeg2k kde kdecards kdepim kipi ladspa lame lcms ldap libkms libnotify libsamplerate libsoxr libvisual lirc llvm-shared-libs lvm lz4 lzma lzo mad matroska mdadm mmx mng mobi mod modemmanager modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp multilib musicbrainz mysql ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl ntfs ogg opencl opencv openexr opengl openmp openrc opus pam pango pcmcia pcre pdf phonon pkcs11 plasma plymouth png policykit postscript ppds ppp pvr qt3support qt4 rar raw rdesktop readline reiser4 reiserfs rss samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session sftp smartcard sna sndfile spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg system-cairo system-icu system-jpeg system-sqlite systemd taglib tcpd thumbnail tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upnp upower usb uvm v4l vaapi vcd vdpau vdr vlc vnc vorbis vpx webinterface wifi wxwidgets x264 x265 xa xattr xcb xcomposite xfs xinerama xml xmp xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zip zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64 pc qemu emu" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick synaptics vmmouse lirc" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver presenter-minimizer wiki-publisher" LINGUAS="de en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" SANE_BACKENDS="*" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia vmware virtualbox modesetting vesa nouveau i915 i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

Das Problem tritt immer nach einer nicht vorhersehbaren Zeit auf und völlig unabhängig was oder ob ich zu dem Zeitpunkt etwas mache. Manchmal läuft das System stundenlang.

KDE (im Moment 4.13.1, aber auch bei älteren Versionen war dies der Fall) lässt sich dann noch bedienen, einige Programme starten dann aber nicht mehr wie Firefox oder Thunderbird, folgende Meldung finde ich dann auf der Console:

"glib-critical ** g_slice_set_config assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed"

Weitere Infos diese Installation ist ein "Clone" meines Laptops. Dort gibt es keine Abstürze oder ähnlichen Effekte. Neues User Profil hatte ich auch bereits erfolglos getestet.

Wenn der Fehler aufgetreten ist funktioniert nicht mal mehr ein "reboot" auf einer Console -> Bildschirm wird schwarz -> nur per Reset Taste startet der Rechner dann wieder durch.

RAM test habe ich bereits laufen lassen, ohne Fehler. Hätte mich auch gewundert es ist ECC RAM.

Die verschiedensten Kernel habe ich bereits erfolglos durchgetestet. Ebenso diverse NVIDIA Module.

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich da ansetzen kann, um zumindest das Problem einzugrenzen?Last edited by frank9999 on Thu May 22, 2014 7:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frank9999

Hmm könnte eventuell dieser Bug sein:

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/685307/linux/337-334-kernel-bug-when-closing-firefox-tabs-or-vdpau-mplayer/1/

Ich werde mal auf Nouveau wechseln, mal sehen vielleicht hilft das.

----------

## Fijoldar

Systemd + Nvidia Karte. Kommt mir bekannt vor  :Wink: .

Kannst du mal mit openrc booten und schauen, ob das da auch auftritt? Bei mir war und ist da eine udev Regel, die das verursacht (siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-978520.html).  Ich habe das mittlerweile auf 2 unterschiedlichen Rechnern. Beide mit Systemd + Nvidia Karte. Bei beiden macht das im Thread genannte Script nvidia-udev.sh diese Probleme. 

Muss nicht heißen, dass es bei dir auch so ist, aber man weiß ja nie. Ein Versuch ist es vielleicht wert.Last edited by Fijoldar on Thu May 15, 2014 10:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jean-Paul

Das Fehler-Log zeigt aber auch, dass dbus nicht läuft.

 *Quote:*   

> Mai 15 12:44:29 newgen dbus-daemon[4307]: dbus[4307]: [system] Activation via systemd failed for unit 'dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service': Unit dbus-org.freedesktop.ModemManager1.service failed to load: No such file or directory.

 

Ob dies durch die nvidia-Probleme entsteht oder nvidia nicht läuft weil dbus nicht läuft, musst du selbst untersuchen  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> "glib-critical ** g_slice_set_config assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed"

 

Das ist ein bekannter, noch nicht gefixter Bug https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672671

Ich habe ihn auch im Log, nur läuft bei mir der Firefox, bei manch anderen crasht er halt.

----------

## frank9999

@Fijoldar

Ich habs mal getestet, das macht bei mir scheinbar keine Probleme. 

@Jean-Paul

dbus - läuft einwandfrei, die "Spam" Meldungen stammen vom NetworkManager wenn der ModemManager nicht als Service aktiviert ist. 

Scheint ein altes bekanntes Problem zu sein:

http://osdir.com/ml/networkmanager-list/2010-08/msg00188.html

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1018017

Habe jetzt den Service aktiviert, so sind es jetzt ein paar Spam Meldungen weniger im Log.

Zu dem Mozilla Bug. das scheint bei mir dann aber eine Art Folgefehler zu sein.

Habe vorhin festgestellt das dies dann auch bei Chrome sowie einigen anderen Applikationen auftritt. Schon merkwürdig das ganze.

Das wechseln zwischen Nouveau und dem NVidia Treiber ist ziemlich @&§%§!(§. Momentan startet X nicht automatisch nach einem Reboot... Von der Console aufgerufen klappt es aber...

Dann wollte ich gestern noch Musik mit Amarok anhören, das ging aber auch nicht wegen diesem Bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=508824

Amarok hat Probleme mit MariaDB....

Es gibt Tage  :Sad: 

----------

## frank9999

Mit Nouveau tritt das Problem nicht mehr auf.

Dafür steigt die GPU Temperatur enorm im idle Betrieb.....

Gestern gab es einen neuen NVIDIA Treiber, mal sehen vielleicht läuft der wieder...

----------

